# 12v relay controlled outlet



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I want to be able to power on my DIY power amp via the 12v control on my Yamaha CXA5100 preamp...does anyone know of a device i could plug into a outlet, and the plug the amp into it that would turn the amp on and off?

I have Insteon outdoor outlets, but they control via the powerline.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just found this...
https://www.ekmmetering.com/ekm-switch120.html

It looks like it might work to me..what do you think? I will eventually need one for each channel.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m assuming something like Panamax won’t do what you need?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’m assuming something like Panamax won’t do what you need?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


No... I need individual units for each channel, as the speakers will be all around the room. I might have a solution though since i have Insteon outlets. The solution is to use iRule or another home automation program for control. Then I could layer the outlets into the commands, and even turn on and off amps according to needs...like only 2 amps for stereo, and all for surround modes.


----------

